# OK, I caved. I bought sat radio



## TopCat99 (Nov 3, 2002)

Just got home from Best Buy with a SkyFi bundle. Right now, I'm waiting for activation (the preview channel is a bit boring...) 

The funny part is I'm using the car kit in the house. The 3-amp RadioShack bench power supply provides a convenient cigarette lighter socket, the window air conditioner provides an excellent ground plane for the mag-mount antenna (three bars!), and an 'phone plug-to-RCA patch cable replaces the cassette adapter...MUUHAHAHA 

Anyway, I hope this is as good as everyone keeps telling me


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Besides the preview channel you should also have 10 other channels available in Demo mode.

You will really like it. I just picked up an XMPCR yesterday morning, its my 5th XM Radio.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

How long does it take for them to activate the satellite radio receivers?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Usually about 1/2 hour or so.

I activated my PCR via their website and it was on 12 minutes later.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

You do have to make sure that the unit is on and tuned to the preview channel to receive the authorization. Make sure you are getting a strong signal reading.

If it doesn't take within an hour or so, call them off and tell them to re-hit the receiver with the authorization (I had to do mine three times for some reason. One was due to bad weather and an indoor installation conspiring to weaken the signal. The other two were due to some glitch on their end I'm told (this was back in January, 2003).


----------

